# july 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

July 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 7/1/17 on page 90, as of 7/31/17 on page 102, 12 pages read
2.  Last Night at Tremore Beach (audiobook)as of 7/1/17 on page 36, completed 7/8/17, 284 pages read
3.  The Rosie Effect (audiobook) began 7/9/17, completed 7/31/17,  368 pages read

July 2017 Pages Read:  664
July 2017 Books Read:  2
2017 Pages Read:  6807
2017 Books Read:  19


----------

